# Controlled hunt Killdeer Plains draws



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

We drew a couple of hunts at Killdeer Plains. The first one is 9/19 teal only. The other is 10/31 duck/goose.
We have never been there hunting or otherwise. 
Does anybody have any experience on these hunts to share?


----------

